# Bankrupt: I'm going back to driving a taxi soon.



## FormerTaxiDriver♧

Normally, this is painfully embarrassing, but I have to tell, so others know they are not alone.

Financed car is more trouble than it is worth; combined with huge hospital bill! I tried to stabilize things with Chapter 13 payment plan after first car was totaled. Uber fired me over fraudulent complaint, and my earnings suffered too much, making me stay out there way too long to keep up with my bills.

Lyft, Doordash cannot allow a man to support himself. They strive on market saturation and low pay. Every month I have to get an oil change. Last month it was transmission fluid, oil, filters (cabin, oil, engine); now brake pads are worn down to 3mm, let alone brake fluid change suggestion.

NO HEALTH INSURANCE.

Hospital bills went over $20,000.00, and soon as collections finds out I'm Chapter 13, they will want to add to it; thus, causing my payment plan to sky rocket.

I drove a taxi in Chattanooga two years before financing a car for rideshare. At least I can carry a firearm and not worry about star ratings!


----------



## Uber's Guber

I sincerely wish you best of luck.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧

Uber's Guber said:


> I sincerely wish you best of luck.


On a lighter note, I will be able to have fun with drug-hos again.

Lol.


----------



## EphLux

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> Normally, this is painfully embarrassing, but I have to tell, so others know they are not alone.
> 
> Financed car is more trouble than it is worth; combined with huge hospital bill! I tried to stabilize things with Chapter 13 payment plan after first car was totaled. Uber fired me over fraudulent complaint, and my earnings suffered too much, making me stay out there way too long to keep up with my bills.
> 
> Lyft, Doordash cannot allow a man to support himself. They strive on market saturation and low pay. Every month I have to get an oil change. Last month it was transmission fluid, oil, filters (cabin, oil, engine); now brake pads are worn down to 3mm, let alone brake fluid change suggestion.
> 
> NO HEALTH INSURANCE.
> 
> Hospital bills went over $20,000.00, and soon as collections finds out I'm Chapter 13, they will want to add to it; thus, causing my payment plan to sky rocket.
> 
> I drove a taxi in Chattanooga two years before financing a car for rideshare. At least I can carry a firearm and not worry about star ratings!


Why not convert to a chapter 7 and clear out all your debts?


----------



## 1.5xorbust

Check out the WAG thread regarding dog walking. It sounds like it might be worthwhile.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧

EphLux said:


> Why not convert to a chapter 7 and clear out all your debts?


That's in the process.



1.5xorbust said:


> Check out the WAG thread regarding dog walking. It sounds like it might be worthwhile.


Haha, very funny!


----------



## AlteredBeast

If all you were doing was ridesharing, even a really backwards red state would allow you to get massively subsidized or even free health insurance. I am in one of the most conservative non-confederate flag-loving states, and my wife and I both qualified for heavily subsidized Obamacare.


----------



## Kembolicous

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> On a lighter note, I will be able to have fun with drug-hos again.
> 
> Lol.


Cool! Sounds fun!


----------



## MadTownUberD

AlteredBeast said:


> If all you were doing was ridesharing, even a really backwards red state would allow you to get massively subsidized or even free health insurance. I am in one of the most conservative non-confederate flag-loving states, and my wife and I both qualified for heavily subsidized Obamacare.


----------



## Thing

Luckily in Australia we have free health care, although if you need an operation you're put on a waiting list which can take many years..

Thus I take private health ins as well.. I don't understand why people don't insure things...

yourself - the most important thing to keep fit, healthy & working properly
your house & contents - a storm can destroy everything, such as a lightening bolt starting a fire etc
car - it could be just sitting on the road & someone loses control then crashes into you or if you crash into someone - big $$$ to pay for you, your car, their car & them + legal costs  insurance is an annoying expense you don't always use it, but when you need it ....  you'll be glad you have it


----------



## Juggalo9er

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> Normally, this is painfully embarrassing, but I have to tell, so others know they are not alone.
> 
> Financed car is more trouble than it is worth; combined with huge hospital bill! I tried to stabilize things with Chapter 13 payment plan after first car was totaled. Uber fired me over fraudulent complaint, and my earnings suffered too much, making me stay out there way too long to keep up with my bills.
> 
> Lyft, Doordash cannot allow a man to support himself. They strive on market saturation and low pay. Every month I have to get an oil change. Last month it was transmission fluid, oil, filters (cabin, oil, engine); now brake pads are worn down to 3mm, let alone brake fluid change suggestion.
> 
> NO HEALTH INSURANCE.
> 
> Hospital bills went over $20,000.00, and soon as collections finds out I'm Chapter 13, they will want to add to it; thus, causing my payment plan to sky rocket.
> 
> I drove a taxi in Chattanooga two years before financing a car for rideshare. At least I can carry a firearm and not worry about star ratings!


The repayment plan is based on disposabe income, not really debt


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧

Juggalo9er said:


> The repayment plan is based on disposabe income, not really debt


The Chapter 13 Trustee was *determined to suck me dry *each month for the payment plan to be feasible!


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> Normally, this is painfully embarrassing, but I have to tell, so others know they are not alone.
> 
> Financed car is more trouble than it is worth; combined with huge hospital bill! I tried to stabilize things with Chapter 13 payment plan after first car was totaled. Uber fired me over fraudulent complaint, and my earnings suffered too much, making me stay out there way too long to keep up with my bills.
> 
> Lyft, Doordash cannot allow a man to support himself. They strive on market saturation and low pay. Every month I have to get an oil change. Last month it was transmission fluid, oil, filters (cabin, oil, engine); now brake pads are worn down to 3mm, let alone brake fluid change suggestion.
> 
> NO HEALTH INSURANCE.
> 
> Hospital bills went over $20,000.00, and soon as collections finds out I'm Chapter 13, they will want to add to it; thus, causing my payment plan to sky rocket.
> 
> I drove a taxi in Chattanooga two years before financing a car for rideshare. At least I can carry a firearm and not worry about star ratings!


Learn to drive a forklift many recruitment agencies offer free training. Do it now while the economy is hot.


----------



## jaxbeachrides

I don't think your plan is going to work.

I was making it on lyft alone before deactivation for no reason.

I could never make it going back to a taxi. Starting out every day 100$ in debt with all the good cash business gone to uber and lyft? No way.

Perhaps a regular job and work lyft on the side.


----------



## rideshare2870

This forum seriously needs a finance section. The first rule is to not finance a car for Uber!


----------



## Cdub2k

MadTownUberD said:


> View attachment 294485


I saw this image about 6 years ago and it is still amazing to this day.


----------



## Okphillip

At least you don’t have to worry about getting sued (one of the few advantages of being broke)


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn

jaxbeachrides said:


> I don't think your plan is going to work.
> 
> I was making it on lyft alone before deactivation for no reason.
> 
> I could never make it going back to a taxi. Starting out every day 100$ in debt with all the good cash business gone to uber and lyft? No way.
> 
> Perhaps a regular job and work lyft on the side.


Well..

What's easier?

Making $250-$300 at $2.40 a mile in someone elses car or

$100-150 at 53c a mile with twice as much business and all your miles on your own car.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Well..
> 
> What's easier?
> 
> Making $250-$300 at $2.40 a mile in someone elses car or
> 
> $100-150 at 53c a mile with twice as much business and all your miles on your own car.


I went home yesterday with $150.00, and a new vape and pot pipe left by a drunken pax that won't call and claim it, after gasoline and lease was paid for.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> I went home yesterday with $150.00, and a new vape and pot pipe left by a drunken pax that won't call and claim it, after gasoline and lease was paid for.


Better money than what you werent making doing uber?


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Better money than what you werent making doing uber?


*Yes, but now, I have to watch out for Skimps! You probably heard of Crimp Maps. I started a Skimp Map.*


----------



## Another Uber Driver

I bounce back and forth between the cab and TNC, depending on what I think will pay better that day. The weekends are usually always TNC. Every so often, though, the cab will be better. There is a footrace through the streets of the City to-day, so, if I do TNC, I am heading for the suburbs. Fortunately, working the suburbs is an option that TNC work gives you that the cab does not. If I do not get out until late, I will drive the cab, as it is easier to take street hails than it is to find some X user in a crowd. If I do get an Uber Taxi ping (that is available here), those users are hip and actually will summon a taxi from somewhere that the driver actually can get to them.

If Congress is here, it is the cab during the week. If Congress is out, I drive the TNC car most of the time. I might drive the cab one or two days, mostly to cover weekly expenses such as stand dues and insurance.

I own the cab, so I do not have to worry about paying rent.


Is a "Skimp" in Chattanooga someone who runs out without paying? We veterans in the Capital of Your Nation call that either "getting sweated" or a "pork chop". The latter was used in only one cab company, but, that was my company, for most of the time that I have been out here.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧

Another Uber Driver said:


> Is a "Skimp" in Chattanooga someone who runs out without paying?


Not paying enough, or giving a hard time about getting paid.


----------



## Another Uber Driver

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> Not paying enough, or giving a hard time about getting paid.


.............makes sense................funny: we never had a name for those, here......not even in the suburbs..................


----------



## UbeRoBo

The soon you get out the better. TNC is a fools game. The math does not work. Get a real job that pays real wages and offers real benefits.


----------



## Hopindrew

Unfortunately since the Uber and Lyft scam started it’s hard to get rides as a cab driver otherwise I’d be in my cab earning a decent wage


----------



## Another Uber Driver

Hopindrew said:


> Unfortunately since the Uber and Lyft scam started it's hard to get rides as a cab driver otherwise I'd be in my cab earning a decent wage


I guess that you got hit harder in the Carolinas than did we in the Capital of Your Nation. Here, convenience still rules. People still use cabs, here. It is just too easy to hail a cab. Further, given the taxes on the rides and all of the fees and what that Uber attaches, here, the cab is cheaper for the short trips, anyhow. Unless it is a really l ong trip, the UberX is about as much as a cab for the other trips.

The two noticeable differences here are:

A. We take a harder beating than we used to when Congress goes out. Fortunately, I have the option of leaving the cab at home and driving the Uber/Lyft car. Most hackers here do not have that option.

B. UberX and Lyft have totally ruined weekend hacking and hacking in the residential neighbourhoods. I never used to work either Downtown or Capitol Hill. That is mostly what I work now. I have not had to work the hotels, tourist attractions or 
Union Station, Y-E-T, but, that may come at some point.

We do have Uber Taxi, here, so that does help a bit.


----------



## Hopindrew

Another Uber Driver said:


> I guess that you got hit harder in the Carolinas than did we in the Capital of Your Nation. Here, convenience still rules. People still use cabs, here. It is just too easy to hail a cab. Further, given the taxes on the rides and all of the fees and what that Uber attaches, here, the cab is cheaper for the short trips, anyhow. Unless it is a really l ong trip, the UberX is about as much as a cab for the other trips.
> 
> The two noticeable differences here are:
> 
> A. We take a harder beating than we used to when Congress goes out. Fortunately, I have the option of leaving the cab at home and driving the Uber/Lyft car. Most hackers here do not have that option.
> 
> B. UberX and Lyft have totally ruined weekend hacking and hacking in the residential neighbourhoods. I never used to work either Downtown or Capitol Hill. That is mostly what I work now. I have not had to work the hotels, tourist attractions or
> Union Station, Y-E-T, but, that may come at some point.
> 
> We do have Uber Taxi, here, so that does help a bit.


Destroyed downtown business first then the airport business. Went from making $170-$370 a day down to $40-$80 a day before gas in the busy season at the airport. Getting a fare downtown became just about impossible.


----------



## Another Uber Driver

Hopindrew said:


> Destroyed downtown business first then the airport business. Went from making $170-$370 a day down to $40-$80 a day before gas in the busy season at the airport. Getting a fare downtown became just about impossible.


 From your figures, "got hit harder" is now entered in the Understatement Of The Year Contest (I always did have a gift for understatement, but, my understatement is so far under that Australia looks like it is at the North Pole).

The guys at National Airport here have noticed some downturn, but, the real pros there have adapted. The guys at Dulles and Friendship were having it hard even before Uber and Lyft. It is far worse for them. I do not see how they make it.

We have another cab driver on these Boards in the Carolinas, I think that he is in Charlotte. His ID is @TwoFiddyMile . He has adapted, as well, or so it seems, but he admits that it *ain't what it used to be*. It certainly is not, here, but, if you know what you are doing and work a little harder and much smarter, you can survive.

Here, too, we have been kicked around and abused for so long that the smarter of us learned how to survive in the face of adversity. The hardest hit that we took, oddly enough, was not Uber, but it was when Our Former Dear Revered Leader Kim il-Fenty ordered meters put into the cabs in 2008 and ordered them set to 1989 cab rates. To add to the misery, he encouraged one of the cab Insurance Company principals to bring in unlicenced drivers from out-of-state and put them into cabs. We had drivers who were losing their homes and getting into collisions because they were working around the clock. That was temporary, as Fenty did get primaried after his first term. He pee-yo-ed more than the cab drivers, although no less an organ than _The Wall Street Journal_ did blame the D.C. cab drivers for the demise of His Exalted Supremacy, Adri-Amin *Felon*ty. We certainly did trash-talk Fenty to our customers.

Uber, on the other hand, is a long-term adversity. Even if it and Lyft were to collapse to-morrow, by Wednesday next, there would be five TNCs signing up drivers to replace them.


----------



## Jamul

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> Normally, this is painfully embarrassing, but I have to tell, so others know they are not alone.
> 
> Financed car is more trouble than it is worth; combined with huge hospital bill! I tried to stabilize things with Chapter 13 payment plan after first car was totaled. Uber fired me over fraudulent complaint, and my earnings suffered too much, making me stay out there way too long to keep up with my bills.
> 
> Lyft, Doordash cannot allow a man to support himself. They strive on market saturation and low pay. Every month I have to get an oil change. Last month it was transmission fluid, oil, filters (cabin, oil, engine); now brake pads are worn down to 3mm, let alone brake fluid change suggestion.
> 
> NO HEALTH INSURANCE.
> 
> Hospital bills went over $20,000.00, and soon as collections finds out I'm Chapter 13, they will want to add to it; thus, causing my payment plan to sky rocket.
> 
> I drove a taxi in Chattanooga two years before financing a car for rideshare. At least I can carry a firearm and not worry about star ratings!


After I retired I decided to drive part-time for Uber. I started by driving the wife's car because mine was too old and I wasn't sure Uber would be a good fit for me so I didn't want to invest until I had decided rather or not to continue. Her car had less than 4,000 miles on it when I started Ubering it and the wife quickly decided (@ 6,000 miles) that I needed a newer car so I wouldn't kill hers.

I sold my old 2000 Jeep Cherokee and picked up a used Volvo XC90 for cheap. It's a 2014 and has 3rd row seating and leather so I can accept Uber X, XL, and Select customers. It also has 90K miles on it resulting in my spending about a grand getting it ready to go. The cost of the car, taxes, and all repairs cost nearly $11,000 but I have a very clean and comfortable ride for Ubering!


----------



## Ubergaldrivet

rideshare2870 said:


> This forum seriously needs a finance section. The first rule is to not finance a car for Uber!


Let a pax steal it


----------



## Michael1230nj

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> Normally, this is painfully embarrassing, but I have to tell, so others know they are not alone.
> 
> Financed car is more trouble than it is worth; combined with huge hospital bill! I tried to stabilize things with Chapter 13 payment plan after first car was totaled. Uber fired me over fraudulent complaint, and my earnings suffered too much, making me stay out there way too long to keep up with my bills.
> 
> Lyft, Doordash cannot allow a man to support himself. They strive on market saturation and low pay. Every month I have to get an oil change. Last month it was transmission fluid, oil, filters (cabin, oil, engine); now brake pads are worn down to 3mm, let alone brake fluid change suggestion.
> 
> NO HEALTH INSURANCE.
> 
> Hospital bills went over $20,000.00, and soon as collections finds out I'm Chapter 13, they will want to add to it; thus, causing my payment plan to sky rocket.
> 
> I drove a taxi in Chattanooga two years before financing a car for rideshare. At least I can carry a firearm and not worry about star ratings!


You had me till the Gun thing.


----------



## beebob

Sounds like a felony arrest, conviction and incarceration are a few steps up the food chain 4 u.
No taxes, no debt payments nor rent and free healthcare

Let's get the ball rolling:
Take that peashooter of yours and rob a bank

Remember to smile for the security cameras and mug shot









Destitute Deactivated Uber Driver Attempts Bank Robbery



beebob said:


> Sounds like a felony arrest, conviction and incarceration are a few steps up the food chain 4 u.
> No taxes, no debt payments nor rent and free healthcare
> 
> Let's get the ball rolling:
> Take that peashooter of yours and rob a bank
> 
> Remember to smile for the security cameras and mug shot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Destitute Deactivated Uber Driver Attempts Bank Robbery


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧

Just want to let everyone know that the light at the end of the tunnel is around me. Attached is a screen shot from Credit Karma of my debts being zeroed out by US bankruptcy court.


----------



## Z129

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> Just want to let everyone know that the light at the end of the tunnel is around me. Attached is a screen shot from Credit Karma of my debts being zeroed out by US bankruptcy court.
> 
> View attachment 319890


You must be breathing a bit easier. Congrats on the reboot. Better luck this time around.


----------



## Michael1230nj

Couple more of those and you can run for President.


----------



## OldBay

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> Normally, this is painfully embarrassing, but I have to tell, so others know they are not alone.
> 
> Financed car is more trouble than it is worth; combined with huge hospital bill! I tried to stabilize things with Chapter 13 payment plan after first car was totaled. Uber fired me over fraudulent complaint, and my earnings suffered too much, making me stay out there way too long to keep up with my bills.
> 
> Lyft, Doordash cannot allow a man to support himself. They strive on market saturation and low pay. Every month I have to get an oil change. Last month it was transmission fluid, oil, filters (cabin, oil, engine); now brake pads are worn down to 3mm, let alone brake fluid change suggestion.
> 
> NO HEALTH INSURANCE.
> 
> Hospital bills went over $20,000.00, and soon as collections finds out I'm Chapter 13, they will want to add to it; thus, causing my payment plan to sky rocket.
> 
> I drove a taxi in Chattanooga two years before financing a car for rideshare. At least I can carry a firearm and not worry about star ratings!


Didn't you have Obamacare? Are you a citizen?


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧

OldBay said:


> Didn't you have Obamacare? Are you a citizen?


By law, Americans are supposed to log in to the healthcare marketplace, and figure up their stuff for the next year during enrollment period. I never liked being forced to do that. However, since I reside in a red state, my requirement is a little different, and the poverty level has benefits too. So working at a loss, on a Schedule C deduction, I was not penalized for not having health insurance, but this year it changed. Nevertheless, if I got the bare minimum plan, I still would have a huge deductible before they payed anything.

Catch 22 / SNAFU


----------



## Another Uber Driver

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> if I got the bare minimum plan, I still would have a huge deductible before they payed anything.


This is one of the things that I hate about the We Are Telling You That You Can Afford This "Health Care" Act.

They tell me that I can afford something that I can not.
They compel me to purchase it with money that I do not have.
Once purchased, I can not afford to use it.

Essentially, I am paying for the dubious privilege of being my own primary insurer. At the same time, I am paying higher-than-primary rates for secondary coverage,

My premiums have more than doubled since the nanny staters first rammed this scam down my throat. My deductibles have more than doubled.

These crooked Democrats forced me to buy a flawed product and these dumb [donkey] Republicans can not fix it.


----------



## JayBeKay

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> Just want to let everyone know that the light at the end of the tunnel is around me. Attached is a screen shot from Credit Karma of my debts being zeroed out by US bankruptcy court.
> 
> View attachment 319890


So you were able to get out of your student loans through Bankruptcy? I thought that was not possible.


----------



## kdyrpr

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> Normally, this is painfully embarrassing, but I have to tell, so others know they are not alone.
> 
> Financed car is more trouble than it is worth; combined with huge hospital bill! I tried to stabilize things with Chapter 13 payment plan after first car was totaled. Uber fired me over fraudulent complaint, and my earnings suffered too much, making me stay out there way too long to keep up with my bills.
> 
> Lyft, Doordash cannot allow a man to support himself. They strive on market saturation and low pay. Every month I have to get an oil change. Last month it was transmission fluid, oil, filters (cabin, oil, engine); now brake pads are worn down to 3mm, let alone brake fluid change suggestion.
> 
> NO HEALTH INSURANCE.
> 
> Hospital bills went over $20,000.00, and soon as collections finds out I'm Chapter 13, they will want to add to it; thus, causing my payment plan to sky rocket.
> 
> I drove a taxi in Chattanooga two years before financing a car for rideshare. At least I can carry a firearm and not worry about star ratings!


Can you do physical work? www.usps.com/careers Always hiring.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧

The debtor has 90 days, after discharge date, to amend any unknown debt to the bankruptcy. There will be inclusive fees to the attorney for each amendment, so search out carefully any over looked debtor and settle accordingly.

Also, _Statute of Limitations_ applies to collections. No need to worry about way-way back.


----------



## 1776abe

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> Just want to let everyone know that the light at the end of the tunnel is around me. Attached is a screen shot from Credit Karma of my debts being zeroed out by US bankruptcy court.
> 
> View attachment 319890


Why did you file bankruptcy. Just don't pay your cards and after 7 years it all deletes from your report. Bankrupt cost 1500 and last 10 years on your report.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧

1776abe said:


> Why did you file bankruptcy. Just don't pay your cards and after 7 years it all deletes from your report. Bankrupt cost 1500 and last 10 years on your report.


Part of my bankruptcy REMOVED an *Administrative hold* on my student account, at a college, that I allegedly owed money to; in contrast, I was mailed my GRADUATION DIPLOMA, then received it yesterday.

*Going bankrupt opens new opportunities!*


----------



## Michael1230nj

Chapter out. Start fresh.


----------



## Juggalo9er

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> Part of my bankruptcy REMOVED an *Administrative hold* on my student account, at a college, that I allegedly owed money to; in contrast, I was mailed my GRADUATION DIPLOMA, then received it yesterday.
> 
> *Going bankrupt opens new opportunities!*


Winning


----------



## 1776abe

I have been screwing the credit companies for 20 years. Max out your cards and then stiff them, wait 7 years and your credit is 720 again. Max out as much as you can again. stiff them and wait 7 years. Rinse and repeat until you're dead. They want to screw taxpayers with bailouts and zero percent interest rates from the fed, which robs savers, well 2 can play at that game.


----------



## Tman2

jaxbeachrides said:


> I don't think your plan is going to work.
> 
> I was making it on lyft alone before deactivation for no reason.
> 
> I could never make it going back to a taxi. Starting out every day 100$ in debt with all the good cash business gone to uber and lyft? No way.
> 
> Perhaps a regular job and work lyft on the side.


How could you be deactivated for no reason? I don't buy it.


----------



## itendstonight

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> *Yes, but now, I have to watch out for Skimps! You probably heard of Crimp Maps. I started a Skimp Map.*
> 
> View attachment 302334


What's a skimp?!


----------



## RabbleRouser

Tman2 said:


> How could you be deactivated for no reason? I don't buy it.


Sort of like convicts in jail: they're all innocent



itendstonight said:


> What's a skimp?!


noun. being charged too much for something. See: ripped off.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧

itendstonight said:


> What's a skimp?!


https://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=skimp


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

@FormerTaxiDriver♧ you and I have flip flopped positions. I quit yellow 3 days ago and bought out the remainder of the car loan from them. My Uber/Lyft applications are processing. Getting brakes and tires today.
July was the worst July in my 22 year cab driving history. Something like 10 days I hit $10 profit only. Drove EVERYWHERE in Charlotte just to try and get yellow tablet pings. Was top at Amtrak and saw 19 Uber/Lyft pick ups and just one stripper took mercy on me and took my cab to within walking distance of the gentlemans club in West Park.
Geepsie cabs are everywhere, and I'm going to join them. At least a geepsie has no $74 waybill and can charge less.
All I need is $100 a day in pings. Postmates already approved me.
Need tires and brakes.
End rant.


----------



## 1776abe

How does ********* work. With Uber being so cheap why would a pax get in a stranger's car with zero connection to any company.do they have stings and repo cars


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

1776abe said:


> How does illegal cab work. With Uber being so cheap why would a pax get in a stranger's car with zero connection to any company.do they have stings and repo cars


No Uber account silly!
The geepsie cabs were slaying me since I'm set at$2.50 per mile.


----------



## 1776abe

U said u were going to join them. My question is how are gypsy cabs competing with Uber since there fares are so cheap.

Before Uber I had a ********* ask to take me to the San Diego airport from San ysidro but he was asking 50 bucks which was too expensive. Cabs were 70 at that time. That ride with Uber now is 22.00. how do gypsy cabs compete with Uber.

BTW Postmates is awful. McDonald's pays better. grubHub or doordash. That's it.


----------



## peteyvavs

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> The Chapter 13 Trustee was *determined to suck me dry *each month for the payment plan to be feasible!


Never go 13, you'll be screwed so bad. Better to have bad credit.


----------



## 1776abe

peteyvavs said:


> Never go 13, you'll be screwed so bad. Better to have bad credit.


If u wait 7 years your credit report will be clean. U don't have to pay anything.


----------



## peteyvavs

1776abe said:


> If u wait 7 years your credit report will be clean. U don't have to pay anything.


I prefer doing everything in cash, credit doesn't matter when you have cash. CASH is KING.


----------



## Fozzie

peteyvavs said:


> I prefer doing everything in cash, credit doesn't matter when you have cash. CASH is KING.


Buying a house is a whole hell of a lot easier with good credit.

Cash works fine, but you need to work a lot of years (especially as a driver) to gather enough cash to make it happen.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

1776abe said:


> U said u were going to join them. My question is how are gypsy cabs competing with Uber since there fares are so cheap.
> 
> Before Uber I had a illegal cab ask to take me to the San Diego airport from San ysidro but he was asking 50 bucks which was too expensive. Cabs were 70 at that time. That ride with Uber now is 22.00. how do gypsy cabs compete with Uber.
> 
> BTW Postmates is awful. McDonald's pays better. grubHub or doordash. That's it.


You didn't understand what I wrote. The pax who ride geepsie cabs are too financially farked up to qualify for having an Uber account. So here the geepsie cabs clean up. They do Uber, and cheap cash jobs for people too poor to get an Uber account.


----------



## 1776abe

Ok. U have to be pretty broke to not be able to have a uber account. All you need is a debit card or secured card if your credit sucks. Does the city do stings and impound gypsy cars or is it the wwwest


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

1776abe said:


> Ok. U have to be pretty broke to not be able to have a uber account. All you need is a debit card or secured card if your credit sucks. Does the city do stings and impound gypsy cars or is it the wwwest


I'm in the dirty south. Some of these people don't wash and eat once a day.


----------



## Ubersux139782

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> Normally, this is painfully embarrassing, but I have to tell, so others know they are not alone.
> 
> Financed car is more trouble than it is worth; combined with huge hospital bill! I tried to stabilize things with Chapter 13 payment plan after first car was totaled. Uber fired me over fraudulent complaint, and my earnings suffered too much, making me stay out there way too long to keep up with my bills.
> 
> Lyft, Doordash cannot allow a man to support himself. They strive on market saturation and low pay. Every month I have to get an oil change. Last month it was transmission fluid, oil, filters (cabin, oil, engine); now brake pads are worn down to 3mm, let alone brake fluid change suggestion.
> 
> NO HEALTH INSURANCE.
> 
> Hospital bills went over $20,000.00, and soon as collections finds out I'm Chapter 13, they will want to add to it; thus, causing my payment plan to sky rocket.
> 
> I drove a taxi in Chattanooga two years before financing a car for rideshare. At least I can carry a firearm and not worry about star ratings!


Good for you man. I too went back to driving a cab and make 3 times as much as I did with uber/lyft. I kick myself everyday for wasting those years and destroying a brand new car for uber



jaxbeachrides said:


> I don't think your plan is going to work.
> 
> I was making it on lyft alone before deactivation for no reason.
> 
> I could never make it going back to a taxi. Starting out every day 100$ in debt with all the good cash business gone to uber and lyft? No way.
> 
> Perhaps a regular job and work lyft on the side.


It works just fine. I own my cab so I only pay $28.25 per day to have the cab company name on the car and to cover commercial insurance. I generally put $30 in gas to start every day. I work the hotels, airports and we have medical accounts. On average I clear $200 a day or more. Efff uber and Lyft.


----------



## jeanocelot

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> The Chapter 13 Trustee was *determined to suck me dry *each month for the payment plan to be feasible!


The whole idea of Chapter 13 is that the filer is to be sucked dry for 5 years, with all disposable income going to the bankruptcy estate.


----------

